# Paramedic Schools--- So. Cal



## EMTelite (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey guys whats up I am sure this has probably been posted somewhere before but I am really lookin for some help

I am lookin for a paramedic program in southern california and I want to look into every single one of them in southern california so if you guys could post either the school you went to in So. Cal or any school that you know of in So. Cal

Thanks guys


----------



## specialblend (Jul 18, 2009)

I know there are paramedic programs at Mount san antonio college and UCLA center for prehospital care hopes this helps


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 18, 2009)

EMTelite said:


> I am lookin for a paramedic program in southern california and I want to look into every single one of them in southern california so if you guys could post either the school you went to in So. Cal or any school that you know of in So. Cal


 
http://www.emsa.ca.gov/personnel/files/emt/EMT-I_II_P_MICN_Approved_Trng_Pgms.htm


The EMSA has an amazing site that you should become familar with.


----------



## ollie (Jul 18, 2009)

any on know of any emt intermidiate schools in so cal ?? i checked MT sac i dont think they offer it


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jul 18, 2009)

None that I've heard of


----------



## Markhk (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah, you're not going to find many EMT-II (Intermediate) schools in Cali. My understanding is at one point that they wanted to retire the designation altogether, although they are now putting the regulations in place to rename it the Advanced-EMT in line with the National Scope of Practice model. For most counties though in California the it's a jump from EMT-Basic to EMT-Paramedic in terms of school.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 18, 2009)

ollie said:


> any on know of any emt intermidiate schools in so cal ?? i checked MT sac i dont think they offer it



Don't wast your time unless you're planning on moving to Imperial County, Fresno area (Fresno/King/Madera/Tulare county, collectively "Central California EMSA), or north of San Fransisco. Outside of those areas you won't see EMT-IIs in California.

Listing of areas using EMT-IIs. Go to page 3. 
http://www.emsa.ca.gov/paramedic/files/EMTSOP3.pdf


Edit: For those unfamiliar with California, the EMT-Intermediate is named EMT-II (two) (known as "limited advanced life support" [LALS]) and is limited, by statute, only to Local EMS Authorities (LEMSA) that can prove to state EMSA that they cannot provide full time paramedic coverage. As such, you won't see EMT-IIs in any urban counties and mose rural counties.

A note on California system setup. In California, certification of basics and the protocols covering basics, intermediates, and paramedics are produced at the county level through the LEMSAs. The scope of practice for basics and intermediates are set through statute, although with optional skills packages available, and paramedics having an "unlimited scope of practice" (what ever the county wants provided state consents, but no statute limitations).


----------



## thekicker (Jul 26, 2009)

i talked to a San bernadino fire fighter and he said that at Victor Vally college he was trained as EMT-I


----------



## thekicker (Jul 26, 2009)

*fire future, baldy view rop*

have any of you guys heard of "FIRE FUTURE" its another school in the inland empire area....and also there is "Baldy view R.O.P." but its like $970 a little to expensive for me but i heard is a great school... if you have any idea of fire future let me know please 

thanks, jake


----------



## daedalus (Jul 26, 2009)

thekicker said:


> have any of you guys heard of "FIRE FUTURE" its another school in the inland empire area....and also there is "Baldy view R.O.P." but its like $970 a little to expensive for me but i heard is a great school... if you have any idea of fire future let me know please
> 
> thanks, jake



well I am paying more than 2,000 for my paramedic school so 900 sounds like a great deal to me...


Fire Future, just by hearing the name, sounds like a complete waste of time.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 26, 2009)

thekicker said:


> i talked to a San bernadino fire fighter and he said that at Victor Vally college he was trained as EMT-I



EMT-I as in EMT-One (roman numeral "I") or EMT-Intermediate (two/II)?


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 26, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> EMT-I as in EMT-One (roman numeral "I") or EMT-Intermediate (two/II)?


 
Will somebody please give California the status of being its own country?

Besides, I think Arnie would be much happier if it was.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 26, 2009)

To be fair, Alaska does the entire EMT-I, EMT-II,  and  EMT-III numbering scheme too.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah but do they do it one county at a time?  Or one medical director at a time depending on who happens to be holding the position?


----------



## daedalus (Jul 26, 2009)

Than the Arnie can finally be president! Poor guy..

I absolutely hate explaining the whole EMT-1 thing. Some new EMTs at my company always come along and think that they are EMT-Intermediates because their card says "EMT-I" on it. FAIL!


----------

